# FocalTech Touchpad in mouse emulation mode (Asus UX303LN)

## elderet

Greetings to All,

I'm looking for information about how to get a FocalTech touchpad to be detected not only for mouse emulation mode.

xinput:

```

Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

  ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

  ↳ PS/2 FocalTech FocalTech Touchpad in mouse emulation mode id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

```

(3.19.2-gentoo)

Thankful for any help!

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

According to https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193593 & elsewhere, driver could be in next kernel branch.

I"m in the same situation with an Asus K550CA.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Seems possible to compile a driver manually. Don't know how though.  :Sad: 

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## pste

I've got an Asus TP300LA that has a FocalTech touchpad as well, it has been working (sort of) in PS/2 emulation mode (no multitouch, etc.).

FYI, I've just tried gentoo-sources-4.0.0 where a FocalTech touchpad kernel option has been added. However, for me this kernel makes the touchpad stop working at all. Although, it shows up in xinput --list without PS/2 emulation mode stated, which is promising

```
xx@xx ~ $ xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                      id=9   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Atmel                                      id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ FocalTechPS/2 FocalTech FocalTech Touchpad   id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                      id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USB2.0 UVC HD Webcam                       id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Asus WMI hotkeys                           id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

Any clues for getting it to work? I haven't given it too much thought yet and may have missed something obvious, like having synaptics enabled in INPUT_DEVICES (should it be enabled?), or similar...

----------

## elderet

Thanks for the hint about 4.0.0!

Updating the kernel at least enabled two finger scrolling (with synaptics enabled). Tripple/middle-button click does not work at the moment but I guess that's a configuration detail. I'll post my settings if I get everything to work.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

Did the 4.0.0 kernel update as well.

My old laptop died 2 months ago.

HD migrated into new laptop with this FocalTech TouchPad which broke the former working Synpatics Touchpad.

The latter was working for 2 fingers scrolling 2 & 3 fingers tapping, and maybe more... (have'nt checked yet,but as far as I remember I even didn't changed or moved de synaptics config file)

The new touchpad also started to work the same way with new kernel.

Thks 4 ur attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Tue Apr 14, 2015 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pste

I'm using XFCE 4.12 (with kernel 4.0.0 and evdev+synaptics as input devices) and for me both 2 finger tap (=right click) and 3 finger tap (=workspace selector, a previously unknown function to me...) works after enabling "tap touchpad to click" in mouse and touchpad settings. I haven't investigated where to (re-)configure it though. But, this shows at least that the touchpad driver can distinguish three fingers all right!

----------

